# Slayer engineers?



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Heya guys,

Does anyone know a decent Slayer engineer in London? We're distributing them but can't get the support needed on the new Steam yet due to the geographical distance. Slayer are very good- they give their distributors a training session on repairs right after coffee festival every year, but this was unfortunately when we started roasting in full so couldn't attend. Our usual engineer has now moved abroad and we're looking for a good go to.

Anyone know someone good?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Us V Them Coffee in Glasgow is Slayer trained I believe and has done jobs in London (although wouldn't be viable for emergencies)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Weird that London (mighty metropolis etc) doesn't have a Slayer trained engineer....and that Slayer will let you distribute without insisting on trained engineering backup.

You could just hop on a plane for a training course @ the factory.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Workshop Coffee may have an engineer as they had the first Slayer in London


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

And fwiw both Coffeeworks Project places in London have Slayer machines.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

Try Wogan Coffee in Bristol. They are authorised UK Slayer distributors.


----------

